# Im worried..



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

So finally found a car on budget in the colour i want with decent miles, have been having very active email conversation with seller, rang litchfeilds everything is checking out well so far.

However car is way too far away from me to look at or buy with parties already interested and viewing the car this Thursday, and i really dont want to lose it.

So PWPRO have very kindly offered to check the car over for me at their garage with ramps to also check all the underneath also, BONUS! (seller and PWPRO are both in the same town, Mansfield)

The seller knows ive been trying to get someone to view on my behalf, and if happy i can leave a deposit down and pick up later this week.

Seller has been responding all the time within 10 mins of all emails, great, however as soon as i mention i have PWPRO ready to look at it on my behalf, communication has suddenly stopped  Last email was at 3pm

Am i jumping the gun here and getting paranoid, or is the seller got something to hide with car able to go on a ramp for inspection?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Maybe the seller can't be doing with the hassle of taking it to PWPRO when other buyers will be happy to turn up and buy on sight?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Oh. And considering how far and hard you've been looking I don't believe any distance is too far. Take a day off. Book a train/plane and get it sorted


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> Maybe the seller can't be doing with the hassle of taking it to PWPRO when other buyers will be happy to turn up and buy on sight?


Thats one of my thoughts, but if it is, would've preffered him to tell me this, and i would fully understand  but the waiting of not knowing at all the reason is the agonising part.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Can't see the issue you have, personally. Get in a car, get on a train, board a plane, and go to see it.

If you REALLY want one, you will. Or are you just REALLY thinking about getting one? Christ, I drive 350 miles round trip just so I can make sure it's serviced and mapped properly.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

deankenny said:


> Thats one of my thoughts, but if it is, would've preffered him to tell me this, and i would fully understand  but the waiting of not knowing at all the reason is the agonising part.


When you said you were getting someone else to view he probably thought an inspection company. He's probably on his own forum now with an "I'm worried" thread saying some guy who lives miles away wants him to drive his GTR to some random industrial estate to be inspected and is worried he's gonna get jacked. 

Mook


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

It is a total nightmare, you could put a deposit down based on the car being as described? just a couple of hundred quid till you can get there?? someone might have turned up and given the deposit or money, i was going to go look at it but i decided that i wanted one with less miles, not everyone is the same but i had a bad experience with a seller on here also, just phone him from another number see if he picks up.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

The reason i cant just leave, is i run my own online website, and have never missed a day of dispatching orders, i run it by myself so no one can pack for me. Last dispatch each day is 3:30pm i can easily then go up, but banks will be closed by time i get there, and online transfer does not allow for more than 10k at a time.

BUT ive come up with an idea, if i get half the orders for tomorrow packed tonight, and i will book a taxi to go up there cost me about £200-£250 in a taxi, sleep over premier inn, or wherevers available and go view car in morning, if all checks out go down bank do the transfer, and drive home, hopefully back in time to then pack the orders that have come through on the day.

This is an option im seriously considering to take, since i was willing to pay to have the car transported down anyway, the cost of a taxi is not too bad considering this.

O god, what to do? My stomach is going 2 a penny here with nerves and butterflies.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> When you said you were getting someone else to view he probably thought an inspection company. He's probably on his own forum now with an "I'm worried" thread saying some guy who lives miles away wants him to drive his GTR to some random industrial estate to be inspected and is worried he's gonna get jacked.
> 
> Mook


Mike if that was the case surely he'd just reply with I'm not comfortable with that not just drop comms

A quick look on our website I'm sure would calm any concerns and a google certainly would 

Dean to be honest id wait at least a day before panicking the man could be busy doing anything


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

I know that feeling, i didnt sleep for a good few days last week making decisions! Paul is right though, anything could have happened although your gut feeling is usually right about a change in communications....


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*Car*

If its the car you want, get in a car drive overnight and be there first thing in the morning, thats half the fun. I bought an Ariel Atom in Scotland, I live in South Wales, we left at 7pm on a Friday night arrived 7am took an hour to buy a mint car left was home at 8pm, that was in a severe weather warning with a trailer. Kept the car 9 months and had 5k profit. If its the one you want what is a days driving. Ive spent years buying in the USA and a local drive is 5hrs and mostly it was 10 hours. You should get a feel for a person over the phone, dont email people speak to them, get to know the owner.
Ive just bought a Chevy Belair in Ca of ebay, spoke with the owner, could tell what sort of person he was, cars arrived its absolutly amazing.If you spoken to Ian when did he last see the car, if it wasnt long ago he has probably seen more than anyone and can give you a good insight. Youve been looking for weeks, get in your car and just go see it


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

If I was the seller and I had other genuine interest from somebody who was willing to actually come and see the car I'd put them first. 

Active email conversations wouldn't give me confidence that I had a genuine buyer lined up personally, just my 2 cents worth though


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Are you buying this privately or through a dealer? Either way and for total peace of mind I would put down a holding deposit subject to an RAC inspection.

That's what I did and the seller, a private dealer, was more than happy which in itself is kinda reassuring. It'll cost about 250 but in my mind it's worth every penny before you commit your time and finances.

If anything comes back you have leverage over the asking price and if you box clever, subject to it being from a dealer, I would build in a decent aftermarket warranty and you'll be pretty much covered for what ever.

The RAC do a 300 point inspection with the car up on ramps so they check everything.


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*car*

Why are you going by taxi, rent a car, give the guy a decent deposit,draw money from bank and go up on a Sunday and collect. If the guys proper I dont think hes going to move house in 3 days,I dont think hell do a runner for £1k as your going to give him another £30k odd on the weekend:chuckle:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

i sent him another email hes responded now, he cant take it to PWPRO until the weekend, But then he says it might be gone by then anyway


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

extremelimo said:


> Why are you going by taxi, rent a car, give the guy a decent deposit,draw money from bank and go up on a Sunday and collect. If the guys proper I dont think hes going to move house in 3 days,I dont think hell do a runner for £1k as your going to give him another £30k odd on the weekend:chuckle:


I disagree.... People have done runners with less than 1k, especially if the car isnt for really. 

I wouldnt worry yet, but if they panic/run at the first comment of a specialist looking at the car, I would be getting nervous as well.


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Ring the RAC get some dates and times and ask him the question. You can send a grand as faster payments and he'll have this in the morning!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

is it DEFO the right car or are you just talking yourself into it because it ticks most of your boxes?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

pwpro said:


> Mike if that was the case surely he'd just reply with I'm not comfortable with that not just drop comms
> 
> A quick look on our website I'm sure would calm any concerns and a google certainly would
> 
> Dean to be honest id wait at least a day before panicking the man could be busy doing anything


You could be a criminal mastermind with a canny skill for pretty websites for all he knows


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> You could be a criminal mastermind with a canny skill for pretty websites for all he knows


Lol Mook I'll have a pint of what you've had  please


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*car*

Sorry I think you got the context of the post wrong, I meant drive up meet the guy and check the car and where he lives out, then hes not going to do a runner.Unless hes rented a house, had a bogus v5 printed in that address, just for £1k, then again if he took 10 deposits he be quids in:chuckle:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> is it DEFO the right car or are you just talking yourself into it because it ticks most of your boxes?


Put it this way, heres my checklist of what i would like

White Black Edition
With the Sat Nav
Minmum of a Y Pipe so i can have sound from day one.
25000 or less mileage.

I was hoping for maybe a stage 1, but im not going to let that be a dealbreaker, as Litchfields already got it booked in for a service and can get it done on same day.


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

why not pay him a £500 deposit and if car is not right, get it back. If car is right and you back out, then he keeps deposit. 

Or you take a chance until the weekend. 

Or just buy mine, and let PW Pro wrap it white:chuckle:


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*rac*

Dont bother with RAC have it serviced by nearest Nissan dealer, they know what they are looking at, £250 service could save you thousands. My experiance is RAC on specialist cars is they are ok but do not know the weekness,s o0f the car


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

well i did say i would have gone and viewed the car for you.
I also told you i am a mechanic and i own a garage in the neighboring town.
BUT you chose pwpro a vinyl wrapping company to look instead.
LOL


----------



## Grant Hay (Mar 10, 2012)

With the best wishes here and by no means to cause offence , this is a pointless thread.

You have established that the car is for you after some time looking for the right one , then make time and go and see it by train,taxi etc etc, look at it yourself instead of a third party and make the decision on whether its the right car for you .

Best of luck and i hope its the perfect car for you .

Grant


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

ok things just took a twist, the whole time i thought i was the first person to show interest. And have been organising a car to get me there for tomorrow morning.

Now ive been told the guy coming on Thursday has first dibs on the car since he contacted first.


Our first email interchange was on the 6th around 9pm.

This email tells me this Thursday viewer was a whole day difference behind me 


Date: Mon, 7 Oct 2013 20:42:02 +0100
To: deankenny21



Dean,




When are you thinking for your person to come and inspect it?




It has had the recall on the steering lock. 




Just so you are aware someone has offered ***** as is just 5 minutes ago but he has not put a deposit on it so its still for sale until that point.




Regards


----------



## m33ufo (Nov 23, 2011)

Hope you get one VERY soon...


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

Its hard from every perspective, people are dishonest but they are in fear of not selling too, for all he knows you might be a messer, its good to see it from all sides of the street, but its a bitch being messed about...


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

m33ufo said:


> I'm amazed you haven't got on a train and gone to check it out yourself?!!!
> 
> Do you REALLY want one?


Yes, i been looking for 2 months now for one to check some or all of my boxes.

And im not very patient at the best of times so 2 months is like 2 years to me.

Most cars i just took a gamble and bought them off the bat. I could do with this one, just transfer him the money, and get it transported down, but at this kind of money i just dont know 

Im happy to jump in a taxi this evening and get up for the morning, but he has work commitments so cant view it anyway till the evening. Upon which i can no longer transfer the money.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Are all the communications by email? Have you tried calling the seller?

Just trying to look at things from the seller's POV. If you REALLY want the car you could take one day off, get someone to do the packing/posting for a day etc etc.

Plenty of GTRs out there though so I won't fret about it; if you have the cash a good one will turn up.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

God, i i wish i liked Silver or DMG as theres 2 in Bristol for sale both with low mileage in my budget bracket too.

Bristol is just over hour on train, and its a dealer too, so i can just pop card into chip and pin and be on my way!


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

You're being daft. Go view it as you said, if you want it then leave a deposit. Sort the balance and pickup on a date convenient for you both. Why are you making this so difficult ?


----------



## Grant Hay (Mar 10, 2012)

Why dont you take your time and go and view the 2 in bristol also , id rather have a car with the mileage i want and know its right for me as opposed to settling for any different for the sake of a colour, in the end you can get it wrapped whatever colour you like.

Cheers


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I wouldn't get too hung up on this one mate. If its not to be its not to be.

There will be plenty of cars coming up for sale soon as the my10s drop out of warranty and winter closes in.

(By the way good choice of colour/spec!)


----------



## m33ufo (Nov 23, 2011)

SamboGrove said:


> There will be plenty of cars coming up for sale soon as the my10s drop out of warranty and winter closes in.


Sold my 59 plate two years ago for the same or less than a similar car is up for today. If I'd realised I wasn't going to lose a penny in two years of ownership I would have kept it


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

and im guessing if i buy a 10 plate this week, in 6 months i will lose 10k on it lol! cos thats just my luck!!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Like i said i would get a taxi up now, or even tomorrow evening to look, but tomorrow he does not get home till 8pm and says its too dark to view, Thursday is the only time, but the other possible buyer is coming then, looks like im suddenly Sh*t outta luck on this one.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Really ??

You sound like a 12 year old dreamer !!

Sorry to be harsh, but this thread is in dire need of a shot of common sense.

1.....unless you are a mechanic who knows what he is looking at then I most strongly recommend you dont buy a private GTR unless you know exactly what the history of the car and its carers until a week or two ago, so unless Litchfields (or similar) serviced it last month and its done 200 miles since then anything could have happened since.

2......dont talk yourself into a car just because of the old "got another buyer" routine. Even if there is another buyer you should still be going through the correct procedures....find car to spec...go see car...and on something like a GTR thats a private sale get it checked by someone with actual knowledge (and with the utmost respect to PWPro I dont include valeters in that group)

3......if the guy cant take his car to a place to get checked before someone else nabbing it then thats just Karma telling you this isnt the one. Most the mistakes i have made in car/bike/boat/whatever purchases have been when"forcing it" and going against instinct because of a case of the "must haves". I know you will just dismiss this as you know what youre doing but I sure dont want to be reading about how your shiney new toy went pop and the last owner must have known etc etc

Theres loads of GTR's about, theres loads of reputable dealers and theres all the time in the world. Dont box yourself into a corner for the sake of a grand or two and a few more weeks.

J.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Have to agree with Bladerider. Just to throw another spanner in the works lol, when I bought my GT-R from a private seller last December I did a HPI check via HPI.com who advertise on Pistonheads, a reputable company. The HPI came back all clear on every count - zero finance owing on the car. 

After talking to the seller and mentioning the HPI check, he then told me he actually still owed 45k on it, which made the deal a little tricky and made an absolute mockery of the HPI.com company! In the end I paid the finance company directly and paid the seller the balance.

So if you're doing an HPI check make sure you fill in their boxes asking for log book number, VIN number etc etc, as that is supposed to guarantee you financially (up to 35k I think) against them supplying false information.

Next time I'll probably buy from a dealer and px mine to save the hassle of trying to sell mine, and the hassle's of what you're going through now. I think the more expensive the car is the more difficult it becomes to buy or sell privately. Good luck though Dean


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't intend this to sound mean, but some people are born worriers and those people should avoid putting themselves into stressful situations such as this and buy from a dealer. Simples...!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

No disrespect fella but if you want this car soo bad then u drop everything and go up by hook or crook and buy it, stop stressing out soo much yourl give yourself a heart attack, I'm a great believer in fate and I believe if it's meant for me it'll happen, a the seller is under no obligation to hold it for you until you give him a deposit and to be honest if I was gunna buy any car let alone a gtr I'd wanna see it check it and feel it for myself even though the guys at pwpro know there stuff. I'd advise you to first plan your work out then go car hunting..... Hope you get the rite car off a good seller


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Agree with bladerider aswell.

I'm sorry deankenny but there seems to be a real desperation to get a GTR NOW!! Surely a couple months more searching will in turn mean you may have saved a bit more and increased your budget.

I had to drive down to Middlehurst ( St. Helens) from glasgow to view the car I wanted. That was just to view it!! I then had to drive home to go offshore. I didn't pick the car up for another month.


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

cmon guys he will never come back at this rate...he may well have had a bad experience buying cars that leaves him in an anxious state specially since things are so disjointed, you may well be right however, its nice to be supportive, none of us are perfect.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

deankenny said:


> Like i said i would get a taxi up now, or even tomorrow evening to look, but tomorrow he does not get home till 8pm and says its too dark to view, Thursday is the only time, but the other possible buyer is coming then, looks like im suddenly Sh*t outta luck on this one.


Saying that there is someone else wanting to view or buy etc is one of the oldest seller tactics out and it catches so many people. Stay calm, set aside some time to view a vehicle and be methodical and logical with your approach, don't buy on impulse because you feel you have to. Remember, it's only a car and there will be plenty of others coming up soon.

Don't get too worked up about it, as others have said, if it's meant to be, it will be.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Sometimes you just have to bite the bullet and jump in. My current car came up on pistonheads late at night. I spotted the advert at 7:30am the next morning so it had been advertised for 9 hours. I rang, got a good vibe, realised it was too good to miss and put a deposit down for £200 there an then by bank transfer. Said I would collect the following morning. Booked a single train ticket for the following day and went and collected. At worst, if it wasn't right, I would have lost £200 plus a train ticket. It wasn't. The guy said he had LOADS of interest and a member on this forum was hacked off that I beat him to it but that's what you gotta do. The car was 150 miles away by the way.

If you have a funny feeling, don't bother. The first to reach him with at least a deposit will get it. Saying that, I had a £1000 deposit returned to me one time after negotiations on a Boxster S many years ago. He got cold feet and emailed me to say he has returned my deposit by bank transfer as he smells something fishy. I must have come across as dodgy or perhaps he thought I was mad to buy a car over the phone and pay a deposit without seeing it. Its what you gotta do these days if you want it.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I agree (not with the post above but the previous ones),

call his bluff and see if it's sold.

Personally I wouldn't want to deal with someone who moved the goalposts on me.

You are handing over a big chunk of money, but the change in situation makes the guy sound untrustworthy.

I still say buy Flynn's car.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

As Adam said. Buy Flynn's car. 

Also why the rush?
Winter will be here shortly and you can't really get the best out of it until the Spring anyway.
That's why prices traditionally drop in the Autumn.


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*car*

I bought my GTR of a dealer, he told me he had loads coming to view it. I bid him he said no to the offer, we were £500 apart. I drove away, 2 minutes later he phoned come back Ive bought it. Sometimes you just need to walk away until the deal is right. Plenty GTRs about. To be honest the way your stressing Id pay a little more and have the security of an inspection and warranty. Id probably even ask Kaisers, SVM and Litchfields if any of there customers have one for sale


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I hope Dean's not replying because he's picking up his new car


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> I hope Dean's not replying because he's picking up his new car


I wish, im just trying to take in everyone going at me about just go up on train plane taxi or whatever, which is great and im happy to get in a taxi and go up, but ive said already, the seller cannot see me in the day due to work, and doesnt get home till 8pm upon which he says is too late. Thursday is the only day/evening he can do it, but there is someone already viewing/buying then. 

I once got on a plane in Southampton when i was 19 and flew to Glasgow!! just to buy a Escort, because i was looking for a Cossie rep, and the only decent one was in Glasgow, and i flew up there, so i do go out my way to make the effort, but i cant help it if the seller cant play ball and is very restricted in seeing potential buyers.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Come up and stop at mine tonight our lass is in Manchester so dinner at hooters it is lol


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Can't you drive down one evening to look at the car and make a decision? what about viewing it on a Sunday. I'd not create the stress of trying to do everything in 24 hours you need time to chew over decisions some times anyway.

2 times i've missed out on cars in the past has been a blessing in disguise as a better spec car for £2k less appeared last time and previously before that the one I missed out on a forum post appeared 3 weeks later that the bottom end had gone.

Everything happens for a reason but chill, he has the car and wants to sell. You have the money and want to buy. The ball is in your court. If you lose this one, another will appear it's just a case of being patient, rushing into things 'generally' isn't always the best idea.

I bought an absolutely mint tuned STI Hawkeye Impreza from Northern Ireland (I live in Cambridge!) made the effort to drive across to view. It was owned also by a full time detailer so needless to say it was spot on but still gave myself breathing space. I drove across, ferry over / ferry back etc stayed in hotel with fuel / toll etc was not cheap but you do whats required if you honestly believe its the right one. 

I then caught a flight 3 days later, he collected me in car at airport his wife who worked on a farm done a lovely stew, they offered me accommodation and I headed back best car experience ever.

Did love that car though :bawling: http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f9/andyibiza/Pics31009044.jpg so much fun to drive and 400 ponies. Sold it on a year later for £1000 more than I bought it for after putting 12k on the clock.


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*car*

At least at this time of year cars get cheaper


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Hmmm decisions!
You decided what you're going to do yet Dean?
There's some great advice on here and I have to agree with the majority that this is a car that you can't just throw money at like a 2 grand fiesta. We're talking big bucks here no doubt.
Listen to the advice mate.....I spent months looking for the right car, and when others popped up I was really tempted and could've jumped in, but wanted to hold out for exactly what I wanted due to the costs involved. I bought a Boxster years ago and the spec was way more than I had hoped and it drove lovely, so I bought it. Biggest regret was it was silver and I always hated the colour and wished I'd waited longer for the right car :bawling:
Like everyone says, there's others cropping up all the time and especially with winter coming.
I got my black 59 plate black edition a year ago now, and I could prob sell it now for the same if not more than I paid for it. It was a private sale, so was a gamble, but I did every check under the sun, and some....
If you go and see it then good luck and I hope it's just what you want, but as others say, don't be fooled by the 'plenty of others interested' line :blahblah:
Keep us posted mate.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Yep not cheap to look after my last service and mods cost me around £6,000

Front tires 
Quaife front diff 
New front discs and pads Alcon 380 cosworth pads 
Ecutek map and gearbox flash 
Oil change 

So not for the faint hearted, my 360 before that didn't cost me half as much to look after


----------



## andyleem (Sep 9, 2011)

I took a day off work and got on a flight to newquay to see my GTR. Quit the excuses!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

andyleem said:


> I took a day off work and got on a flight to newquay to see my GTR. Quit the excuses!


Ill say it again, i will book a taxi, get a train, get a lift whatever it takes to get there, fact still remains that the seller is working and gets home to late and tired to see people in evening, only time is thursday evening and he already has a potential buyer coming then, Friday same thing hes got work, then home too late and tired. Its not me thats the obstable its the seller.

If its not sold tomorrow, then Saturday is my only option wake up early, 4am, get taxi arrive around 8:30am 9am look view, if happy go to bank and buy. Thats if hes happy to start seeing me this early on a Saturday.


----------



## andyleem (Sep 9, 2011)

So why not give him a £500 deposit to secure it until the day you can view?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

andyleem said:


> So why not give him a £500 deposit to secure it until the day you can view?


As i said yesterday, he is giving this other man first refusal on the car as he apparently contacted him first. I offered to leave deposit and even have someone local to him view the car at his premises.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

I can't wait until you buy Dean you will absolutely love it !!


----------



## andyleem (Sep 9, 2011)

Pretty sure he emailed saying someone offered X amount 5 mins ago but has not left a deposit and it is still for sale?

So why not send him a £500 deposit and offer him slightly above what the other party has offered if you want the car?

Am I missing something here?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

MattGTR750 said:


> I can't wait until you buy Dean you will absolutely love it !!


I know, you can just tell i will, and im going to be even more annoying than i am now when i actually have one lol.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

andyleem said:


> Pretty sure he emailed saying someone offered X amount 5 mins ago but has not left a deposit and it is still for sale?
> 
> So why not send him a £500 deposit and offer him slightly above what the other party has offered if you want the car?
> 
> Am I missing something here?


You are quite correct, and thats how i was taking it, until the point where i said ive got someone to view it on my behalf, then he said this guy has first refusal.


----------



## andyleem (Sep 9, 2011)

Sure. I can understand him a little bit though. He wants to sell his car, not mess around with inspections and all sorts when he has a lot of interest. If it is HPI, has good service history and you've even spoken to Litchfields about it.... then I don't know why you're stressing about some 'inspection'? If you are so worried about having inspections... Don't buy a private car. Go to a dealer.


----------



## m33ufo (Nov 23, 2011)

deankenny said:


> I know, you can just tell i will, and im going to be even more annoying than i am now when i actually have one lol.


you think?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

andyleem said:


> Pretty sure he emailed saying someone offered X amount 5 mins ago but has not left a deposit and it is still for sale?
> 
> So why not send him a £500 deposit and offer him slightly above what the other party has offered if you want the car?
> 
> Am I missing something here?


Here is email exchange later on after the above mentioned. I told him i will get taxi that night and even had a room ready to be booked at premier inn close by, and i got this reply. I have blocked out his email for privacy purposes.


----------



## Glgtr (May 21, 2012)

Peter

What do you think of the quaife front diff?
Much of an improvement?
Why did you make the change?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

andyleem said:


> Sure. I can understand him a little bit though. He wants to sell his car, not mess around with inspections and all sorts when he has a lot of interest. If it is HPI, has good service history and you've even spoken to Litchfields about it.... then I don't know why you're stressing about some 'inspection'? If you are so worried about having inspections... Don't buy a private car. Go to a dealer.


Because he says there is a rattle, which we guess would be bell housing, but just want it confirmed, because if it is then thats fine, i can deal with that.


----------



## m33ufo (Nov 23, 2011)

That sounds a reasonable reply.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

deankenny said:


> You are quite correct, and thats how i was taking it, until the point where i said ive got someone to view it on my behalf, then he said this guy has first refusal.


Make sure you buy a personalised registration plate.

http://www.plates4less.co.uk/popupwindows/transfer_options.asp?plate=TR04OLL


Suits.


----------



## andyleem (Sep 9, 2011)

Bellhousing rattle 100%


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

andyleem said:


> Bellhousing rattle 100%


I used to be happy with a red one till someone bought one from Cornwall


----------



## andyleem (Sep 9, 2011)

I've had to repspray the whole front end and still to get bellhousing replaced. You're not going to get a perfect one for under £38k


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

andyleem said:


> I've had to repspray the whole front end and still to get bellhousing replaced. You're not going to get a perfect one for under £38k


Those minor things i can deal with, 350z i had needed a whole front end respray and side spray due to being keyed, bellhousing also not serious just more of an annoyance


----------



## andyleem (Sep 9, 2011)

So forget the inspection crap. It needs a bellhousing replacement at some point soon. It has a good history and if bodywork is fine then buy it. Just leave a deposit and go to see it!


----------



## andyleem (Sep 9, 2011)

Used NISSAN GT-R (R35B) BLACK EDITION ... for sale - PistonHeads (Ref 1777005)

There you go. Perfect. Exactly what you wanted, colour, mileage and tuned. 

If you don't buy either this one or the other white one then I'm definitely convinced you're never going to buy a GTR.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

andyleem said:


> Used NISSAN GT-R (R35B) BLACK EDITION ... for sale - PistonHeads (Ref 1777005)
> 
> There you go. Perfect. Exactly what you wanted, colour, mileage and tuned.
> 
> If you don't buy either this one or the other white one then I'm definitely convinced you're never going to buy a GTR.


Does not have the nav. Otherwise wouldve left by now for Merseyside.


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

I wanted a white car with nav when I was looking... ended up buying a DMG non nav car, stage 4.25 from a well respected member of this forum. Best decision I ever made as the car is fantastic! No issues whatsoever in the last year or so, solid reliable car with one fastidious owner and a load of modifications that I would've ended up doing myself after a couple of months of ownership.

For me that ended up being more important than nav or the colour... but its all down to personal choice of course


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

is the Nav any good?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Just an update, i have a taxi on standby, ready to go up and view this car, once i get the all clear from the seller from tonights possible buyer


----------



## m33ufo (Nov 23, 2011)

hope it works out for you...posts post car purchase are much more fun.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

^^^ imagine how many post he will make once he has one? The forum will go into meltdown. 

Best of luck mate, hope this one works out for you


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Cardiff R33 said:


> ^^^ imagine how many post he will make once he has one? The forum will go into meltdown.
> 
> Best of luck mate, hope this one world out for you


You know it


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Good luck Dean !


----------



## Plumber dave (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Dean, are you still going to look at the car in Mansfield,if so if you decide to go by train and need picking up from the station let me know, if I can help I will,or come with you to have a look at it. 
Cheers 
Dave.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Plumber dave said:


> Hi Dean, are you still going to look at the car in Mansfield,if so if you decide to go by train and need picking up from the station let me know, if I can help I will,or come with you to have a look at it.
> Cheers
> Dave.


Thats really helpful of you Dave thank you, i will let you know if i need any help 

I currently have someone helping closeby to mansfield, who will leave a deposit on my behalf if car checks out  Better anyway since hes going to know alot more about it than me anyway. Then if all is well after that, i have a taxi ready and already got a good quote to take me up to Mansfield tomorrow or Saturday to pick up 

thats of course if the person he has viewing tonight walks away.


----------



## Plumber dave (Jan 6, 2013)

Bit of a dilemma for you mate,if the other guy walks away you have to ask yourself why?? 
Lets hope he turns it down so you at least get to look for yourself.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Plumber dave said:


> Bit of a dilemma for you mate,if the other guy walks away you have to ask yourself why??
> Lets hope he turns it down so you at least get to look for yourself.


I know thats the thing, if he walks away then im always going to be asking the question why.

Although the guy i got to look on my behalf is more than qualified  to inspect a car  So im happy on that note


----------



## aki-gtr (Feb 13, 2013)

A lot of time wasters out there though! If it doesn't sell, doesn't mean there will be something not quite right with it.


----------



## Plumber dave (Jan 6, 2013)

That's true enough. 
Just have to wait now.....


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

Good luck you forget about it all once you start driving lol


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Got message at about 6:05pm telling me guy has not turned up yes so hes giving him an hour, fingers crossed


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

deankenny said:


> Got message at about 6:05pm telling me guy has not turned up yes so hes giving him an hour, fingers crossed


if you go up tomorrow make sure you pop round for a cup of tea dean


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Guy stuck in traffic arrived and bought it 

Not a very good experience in my first attempt, i even had the money and deposits waiting to buy it before today, but seller was having none of it !


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

deankenny said:


> Got message at about 6:05pm telling me guy has not turned up yes so hes giving him an hour, fingers crossed


That's a shame Dean, another will turn up that's for sure


----------



## Plumber dave (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear that mate. 
Keep looking,a better one will come along.


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Yea pal its a shame. I was on standby to shoot over and have a look over it for ya. Something else will come along. Just wish you wasnt so set on 1 colour as there are better cars out there. Just not in white.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Kudos to the seller tho for giving the guy dibs


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

That ones goes, at the same time this gets listed!!!

Nissan Gt-R 3.8 Black Edition 2dr Auto Sat Nav, Extended Warranty


----------



## m33ufo (Nov 23, 2011)

Yahoooo...now go buy the sucker! Even if it is white


----------



## aki-gtr (Feb 13, 2013)

Seems genuine enough. Get an email sent to him if you think it might be what you want. Don't lose out on another!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

If you see something you really fancy it may be worth keeping it under your hat.
Plenty of people read the forum, so unless you need info on the car it might pay to see it first.


----------



## m33ufo (Nov 23, 2011)

CT17 said:


> If you see something you really fancy it may be worth keeping it under your hat.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ovv (Sep 28, 2013)

As my gran used to say, if it was meant for you, you would have got it. 

Happy hunting.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

aki-gtr said:


> Seems genuine enough. Get an email sent to him if you think it might be what you want. Don't lose out on another!


Done better than that, rung the mobile been on phone for over 30 mins, he is a dealer sells prestige cars, but he didnt know what a y pipe is, but did say the guy that sold it to him mentioned something Miltek wise, so im guessing its a y pipe. Its got full service history blah blah blah. 

He says tires a good and brakes seem fine, but again, he wasnt sure what a y pipe is? But have got the ball rolling and hes happy with the deposit i offered which is refundable if car not as described.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

What's with the plates? What format is that? Irish?


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

deankenny said:


> That ones goes, at the same time this gets listed!!!
> 
> Nissan Gt-R 3.8 Black Edition 2dr Auto Sat Nav, Extended Warranty


You may want to edit that link if that's your postcode it's showing


----------



## aki-gtr (Feb 13, 2013)

deankenny said:


> Done better than that, rung the mobile been on phone for over 30 mins, he is a dealer sells prestige cars, but he didnt know what a y pipe is, but did say the guy that sold it to him mentioned something Miltek wise, so im guessing its a y pipe. Its got full service history blah blah blah.
> 
> He says tires a good and brakes seem fine, but again, he wasnt sure what a y pipe is? But have got the ball rolling and hes happy with the deposit i offered which is refundable if car not as described.


Great news for you. Probably the first one he's sold. If you don't know what you need to look for, take someone with you who does. He may also have a ramp, or be able to nip it to a ramp, so you can see the underside etc. Always safer to buy trade, rather than private.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Real Thing said:


> You may want to edit that link if that's your postcode it's showing


postcode is the right town, but thats my parents road lol, i use thier postcode as just moved and dont know mine off by heart yet.

Im getting over excited now, what about the price, is it worth that much, do i look to get anything knocked off?


----------



## aki-gtr (Feb 13, 2013)

Surely you must know what the average price is, for that exact colour/model etc now? When you look at it in person, you'll see yourself wether there is any need to try getting x amount knocked off. I'd recommend you look at it in person, rather than get a third party to do it for you. You'll only be mighty pissed off if they don't spot a blemish in the paintwork, or some other little detail


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Forget the price. Just go see the car and pay whet you feel its worth. I'd never haggle in a perfect car.


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Gotta try and do a deal with him Dean. He'll have put it up for more than he knows he'll get for it so always worth making an offer. Have a good look at tyres, brake discs/pads and general condition and have a drive listening for any knocking sounds and listen to it on tick over for the bell housing sound. There's usually always stuff you can use to bargain with him. Nice having the extended warranty but see how comprehensive it is.
I reckon 37-38k tops but others here may think its worth the asking price...
Good luck mate, and it goes to prove what others have said all along, you lose one and another comes along


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

aki-gtr said:


> Surely you must know what the average price is, for that exact colour/model etc now? When you look at it in person, you'll see yourself wether there is any need to try getting x amount knocked off. I'd recommend you look at it in person, rather than get a third party to do it for you. You'll only be mighty pissed off if they don't spot a blemish in the paintwork, or some other little detail


Problem is there, is that i dont have a clue what to look for, i wouldnt know paint over run from tarmac


----------



## aki-gtr (Feb 13, 2013)

Must be someone on here pretty local to that car with mechanical knowledge, who can meet you there and go over everything with you?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

aki-gtr said:


> Must be someone on here pretty local to that car with mechanical knowledge, who can meet you there and go over everything with you?


Ill put up a thread of area, and see if any1 can help


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

deankenny said:


> That ones goes, at the same time this gets listed!!!
> 
> Nissan Gt-R 3.8 Black Edition 2dr Auto Sat Nav, Extended Warranty




Looks like prices on 2009/10 have gone up slightly?


----------



## m33ufo (Nov 23, 2011)

deankenny said:


> Problem is there, is that i dont have a clue what to look for, i wouldnt know paint over run from tarmac



You're beyond help! 

:runaway:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

I remember seeing this before i was ready to buy few weeks back, but never noticed it now i reached budget as i been refreshing on newest listed, so ad is 3 weeks live now, its got everything i want including y pipe and a stage 1, but worried if its still for sale after 3 weeks. Anyone know anything about it

Used NISSAN GT-R (R35B) BLACK EDITION ... for sale - PistonHeads (Ref 1711390)


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

£40,750 ?! Wow you'd be crazy to spend that much IMO over priced ..


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

MattGTR750 said:


> £40,750 ?! Wow you'd be crazy to spend that much IMO over priced ..


Yeh id definately ask for a lower price and present him with others of similar mileage and spec 

I just done a HPI check on it though and got this.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Finance isn't an issue you can pay it off and transfer him the balance but if your willing to spend £40k there are some great cars out there, your not far away from 2011 registered my10 cars.....

I'd definitely take a silver if I was buying 09/59 and wrap it for two reasons , protection and a unique look.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Have you viewed, sat in, test drove a GTR yet? The first one you see you will buy. When you turn up to view the prescense these cars have and you think this could be mine leaves you signing over the log book and empty wallet lol


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

MattGTR750 said:


> Have you viewed, sat in, test drove a GTR yet? The first one you see you will buy. When you turn up to view the prescense these cars have and you think this could be mine leaves you signing over the log book and empty wallet lol


Yes ive been in Will64's GTR , not test drove one yet, i have been to Westover in Bournemouth, but was hesitant to talk to me, although im 28 i have a baby face and look no older than 16-17.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Lol you crack me up


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

MattGTR750 said:


> Lol you crack me up


I have that effect, now you can imagine when i go see a dealer lol

People pay millions to look young but i tell you its terrible!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

deankenny said:


> That ones goes, at the same time this gets listed!!!
> 
> Nissan Gt-R 3.8 Black Edition 2dr Auto Sat Nav, Extended Warranty


Either it's got a problem or he's taken photo's with the bonnet not closed properly.

Don't know what your budget is Dean, but for less than an extra 20k you'd be looking at a 13 plate with 2k miles and more than 2 years manufacturers warranty remaining, even if it means taking a small loan. There's a black 13 plate on PH for 58.5k, can't go wrong at that price, but yes I know it's not white lol, but you could own it for at least 6 months with zero depreciation, and it might even have a service plan with it which saves a couple grand, plus nearly new tyres and brakes.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Just looked again, sorry it's not a 13 plate it's a Jan 13 62 plate, but still a good price.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Your right bonnet looks lopsided, what's others thoughts ?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


> Yes ive been in Will64's GTR , not test drove one yet, i have been to Westover in Bournemouth, but was hesitant to talk to me, although im 28 i have a baby face and look no older than 16-17.


Gerard looks about 12 and was probably so shocked to see a customer he ran away...from what I hear he is not selling many cars anymore


----------



## m33ufo (Nov 23, 2011)

Dean, just imho, but I think you'd benefit from posting less and using the time to get out and view some cars. It's the only way you're going to get a real feel for what constitutes a "proper" car. 

Who knows, you might even find one that meets your needs while you're browsing.


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Finance isn't an issue you can pay it off and transfer him the balance but if your willing to spend £40k there are some great cars out there, your not far away from 2011 registered my10 cars.....


i think the cheapest 11 plate my11 cars ive seen were close to 48k so for some people an extra 10k wouldnt be much but to me it would be huge. You can definitely get a 10 plate car for low 40s but a lot of them are the same car anyway with the 10**** chassis number, you can find the odd 12**** chassis number also for low 40s but still around 45k mark the last one i found.

You definitely do just buy it when you see it and try it..have to have it syndrome lol I was tempted to buy silver and wrap it just so happens one of the only 2 colours i wanted grey came up and i bought it, still might get it wrapped though


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

The one in Lancashire is a stones throw from Rod bell - 30 miles at a guess and only probably 50 miles from Middlehursts.

For a couple of hundred quid its a total no brainer to get one of em to check it for peace of mind, in fact they may well know the car given its proximity, surely a phone call to either with the reg would be a wise move.

J.


----------



## Plumber dave (Jan 6, 2013)

deankenny said:


> Your right bonnet looks lopsided, what's others thoughts ?


It's likely the bonnet hasn't been closed properly, there are two catches,looks like the left one hasn't quite locked,you see it a lot on photos from dealers,they don't know how to shut the bonnet properly. 
No cause for concern.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

bladerider said:


> The one in Lancashire is a stones throw from Rod bell - 30 miles at a guess and only probably 50 miles from Middlehursts.
> 
> For a couple of hundred quid its a total no brainer to get one of em to check it for peace of mind, in fact they may well know the car given its proximity, surely a phone call to either with the reg would be a wise move.
> 
> J.


Yep already on it, just got off phone from Middlehurst they confirmed they seen the car in June, it had a Miltek Y Pipe fitted and has their Extended Warranty until June 2014  They asked me to send the picture of the bonnet issue which ive done, just waiting on a reply about that, but im all ready now to book my plane from Southampton this afternoon, dealer will pick me up from airport, please LORD let this be my day


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

that sounds exciting  where are you flying to? manchester? oh just seen dealer will pick you up thats cool of them as its quite far from airport hope this one works out for you mate, you will be made up with that journey home, opposite way to me from last night lol


----------



## deano555 (Apr 22, 2012)

What are you like on Christmas Eve?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Dean good luck...almost feel I should sell you my car to put you out of your misery!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

ok deposit is down!!!!!! Only downside he would not under any ciscumstance barter on price  But its what its worth to me and im happy, especially considering its got a Middlehurst warranty into next year, and the standard dealer warranty, thats worth 1.5k in itself surely for that reassurance especially how nervous i am as you guys already know 

Plane being booked as we speak from Southampton at 6:35pm, i will be updating as i go through the whole process  can i upload pics directly from my phone onto here.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

deankenny said:


> ok deposit is down!!!!!! Only downside he would not under any ciscumstance barter on price  But its what its worth to me and im happy, especially considering its got a Middlehurst warranty into next year, and the standard dealer warranty, thats worth 1.5k in itself surely for that reassurance especially how nervous i am as you guys already know
> 
> Plane being booked as we speak from Southampton at 6:35pm, i will be updating as i go through the whole process  can i upload pics directly from my phone onto here.


May as well come past Brands Hatch over the weekend then  BTCC


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

are you staying overnight? sounds like it will be dark otherwise when you see it??


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

jason4656 said:


> are you staying overnight? sounds like it will be dark otherwise when you see it??


No, will be driving back tonight, probably stop off at motel services for some shuteye on way home.

Regarding light, viewing the car not a prob, as he has fully lit showroom


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

Not surprised he wouldn't move on price, he only just advertised the car and he can see how keen you are so you have no bargaining power really. Worth it if it's the right car though and it sounds good to me.

Hope it all checks out ok for you!

You are going to love it


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Webber said:


> Not surprised he wouldn't move on price, he only just advertised the car and he can see how keen you are so you have no bargaining power really. Worth it if it's the right car though and it sounds good to me.
> 
> Hope it all checks out ok for you!
> 
> You are going to love it


Thanks man, i cant wait, after the hassle yesterday this car is worth million dollars to me so more than happy, Just hope i dont get there and its hanging  Middlehurst said they wouldnt have put a warranty on it if it was, that was only in June, heres to hoping.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

£10 the plane crashes


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Just to give you guys an idea of how young i look this was taken a month ago  on the way to a bournemouth game.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Now you can all have a good laugh at that ^^^^^


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> £10 the plane crashes


:chuckle:


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

you look about 14  lol 

if you wanna meet up on your way back drop me a line you will be passing me, im at a friends till later but free about 10ish sounds like you will be getting done about that time, drop me a pm if you want


----------



## aki-gtr (Feb 13, 2013)

Bournemouth fan? Explains it all lol


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Jason whereabouts are you to that area then? would be nice to drop by to see another new owner 

AND OI AKI we just been promoted and whipped Millwall 5-2


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

im about 2 miles from manchester airport, so you will be passing close by either on the 62 or on the 56 depending which route you take from the dealer, i will be either at home or in warrington which is close by.


----------



## aki-gtr (Feb 13, 2013)

I hear you didn't have a result against Leeds though! Haha glad you've got sorted though, hope it's more than you expect


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

aki-gtr said:


> I hear you didn't have a result against Leeds though! Haha glad you've got sorted though, hope it's more than you expect


Keeper got sent off  wasnt a bad loss, i accepted that result 

If im not too tired Jason would love to drop by, pm me a postcode and i can use my new cars satnav  see what i did there, to see ya.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Mooki, thats the funniest comment yet. Wow, I look young but you look like a teenager 

Hope all goes well, cant wait to see your pictures throughout the day.

I paid a little more than i wnated for mine because it was the spec i wanted and i was being impatient


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow £5k more than my 09 plate car. 
Is mine too cheap?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

lawsy said:


> Wow £5k more than my 09 plate car.
> Is mine too cheap?


There is a stigma with some about the earlier non-nav cars.
Plus warranty and dealership.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

lawsy said:


> Wow £5k more than my 09 plate car.
> Is mine too cheap?


is it 09 or 59 plate ?

as i believe theres a weird thing about 09 cars coz of the infamous satnav


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

deankenny said:


> That ones goes, at the same time this gets listed!!!
> 
> Nissan Gt-R 3.8 Black Edition 2dr Auto Sat Nav, Extended Warranty


Did the Sat Nav change from MY09 to MY59 onwards looking at that mine seems different resolution.

Regarding the bonnet alignment you can actually close it and get only one side to sort of clip down fully I've done this before when I ran a CTEK charger to it during last window when I had the dies so quick OEM battery. 

I would imagine it's literally as simple as lightly pressing the front corner and hearing it clip into place I wouldn't worry about that at all.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

deankenny said:


> is it 09 or 59 plate ?
> 
> as i believe theres a weird thing about 09 cars coz of the infamous satnav


Cars with satnav do have a higher resolution


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

It's always confused me as my car is a MY59 registered December 24th it's a 59 Reg.

Now I was always led to believe that the MY10 cars had Sat Navs with higher resolution and the USB port in the armrest. Whereas the MY09 had lower-res Sat Nav's and no USB port.

My car has both of those (yet is a MY59).

Prices as an owner are very promising, I bought mine in Feb 2012 for £36,500 looking at what some people are buying for now makes me very happy


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

EAndy said:


> It's always confused me as my car is a MY59 registered December 24th it's a 59 Reg.
> 
> Now I was always led to believe that the MY10 cars had Sat Navs with higher resolution and the USB port in the armrest. Whereas the MY09 had lower-res Sat Nav's and no USB port.
> 
> ...


I believe if it has satnav it also has the above.

09 cars are still incredibly cheap though, they can be had for close to 35k with decent miles, but i just didnt want an 09 purely because of the spec.


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

yours is cheap shane id say for the car  silver seems to sell for less though for some reason...its a good buy with the warranty sure youll have no problem selling it.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

deankenny said:


> I believe if it has satnav it also has the above.
> 
> 09 cars are still incredibly cheap though, they can be had for close to 35k with decent miles, but i just didnt want an 09 purely because of the spec.


Incredibly cheap?

They cost about £53k new and are now 4 years old with no warranty, yet still retain over 60% of their new cost.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Incredibly cheap?
> 
> They cost about £53k new and are now 4 years old with no warranty, yet still retain over 60% of their new cost.


put it like that, then no, but when comparing to 59-10 reg the gap seemed to be harsher, paying a premium for the satnav etc updates i would guess.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

deankenny said:


> put it like that, then no, but when comparing to 59-10 reg the gap seemed to be harsher, paying a premium for the satnav etc updates i would guess.


Yes, there is a stigma against the 09 cars as they were the first (unless you wanted an import) and lacking things like Nav and USB.

Arguably they are better value for money as you get 98% of the car for 80% of the money. 


Not that I can criticise as my first GT-R was a MY10, I also avoided the non-nav cars and wanted the MY10 improvements...


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Yes, there is a stigma against the 09 cars as they were the first (unless you wanted an import) and lacking things like Nav and USB.
> 
> Arguably they are better value for money as you get 98% of the car for 80% of the money.
> 
> ...


Very true, the 09 cars are great value considering engine wise no difference to a 59 plate car, but again i am guilty of falling into the stigma of wanting the little extra bits of tech


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Just got my insurance sorted only an extra £140 on top to pay from a 350z not too shabby


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

deankenny said:


> Just to give you guys an idea of how young i look this was taken a month ago  on the way to a bournemouth game.


Think your biggest problem will be getting pulled by plod (14 Year Old Kid in a GT-R) 
Hope everything turns out well for you although not sure what I'ii do now as your threads have kept me entertained for ages


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Real Thing said:


> Think your biggest problem will be getting pulled by plod (14 Year Old Kid in a GT-R)
> Hope everything turns out well for you although not sure what I'ii do now as your threads have kept me entertained for ages


Yes it seems i have brought some light hearted laughter to the forums due to my noobness  

When i rang up Middlehurst yesterday and asked if i could ask about a GTR first thing John said was "is your name Dean"

Now ive never spoken to them before in my life, so seems im already famous in the GTR world  haha

Well i will be updating my whole day today with pics if i can somehow can them from phone onto here, so you wont be short of intrigue and entertainment later on 

Shall i keep it in this thread, or make a dedicated thread to the Journey of my purchase ?


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

deankenny said:


> Yes it seems i have brought some light hearted laughter to the forums due to my noobness
> 
> When i rang up Middlehurst yesterday and asked if i could ask about a GTR first thing John said was "is your name Dean"
> 
> ...


I think the Mods should set up a sub forum for you :chuckle:
Might be better to start a new Thread this one's getting a bit long for anyone just joining.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Real Thing said:


> I think the Mods should set up a sub forum for you :chuckle:
> Might be better to start a new Thread this one's getting a bit long for anyone just joining.


Facebook ?

Constant updating reminds me of Social Media. Common with teenagers.  :chuckle:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Facebook ?
> 
> Constant updating reminds me of Social Media. Common with teenagers.  :chuckle:


Cheap shots i love it, im easily excited  I dont wanna make another thread though and pi** people off more than i have haha


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

When you land there's no way they'll let you drive it


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

im sure he will when i show him this


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Need dual controls if I was to sit beside you :chuckle::smokin:


----------



## chicotime (Sep 5, 2013)

who off for you


----------



## andyleem (Sep 9, 2011)

I bet I look younger! Lol
I'm 23 but look about 17. I get quite a few odd looks


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

10/10 for enthusiasm! :thumbsup: Good luck with it.

You do look very young, I thought I looked young for my age but you make me look like your Dad. I'm 36 & people normally guess me in my mid to late 20's. I'm more than happy looking younger than I am. Only time it was a problem was when I used to take my very tidy girlfriend to the pub when I was 17/18.. slightly embarrassing when the older boys in there were eyeing her up & I couldn't even get served haha :bawling:


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Real Thing said:


> Think your biggest problem will be getting pulled by plod (14 Year Old Kid in a GT-R)
> Hope everything turns out well for you although not sure what I'ii do now as your threads have kept me entertained for ages


lol you look like your going to steal it not buy it lol

best of luck to you i say !!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

bugger me !!

No wonder you have the disposition of a mongoose on acid, you look like you only just fell out yer mum !!

   

Without wanting to say I told you so, I believe a certain grumpy forum goer may have pointed out the combo of dealer, time, karma, patience and getting it verified via a proper dealer would yield results that might make the purchase actually happen before your first stroke !!

Have a fun time.


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

bladerider said:


> bugger me !!
> 
> No wonder you have the disposition of a mongoose on acid, you look like you only just fell out yer mum


Hahaha:chuckle::chuckle: brilliant


----------

